# Mice and Kids...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do your children or young siblings like to play with your mice? My son just turned 4 on Sunday and he is LOVING our mice. Especially our one mouse is particularly good him. Bander is not afraid of him in the least and LOVES to climb on your clothes. Ethan thinks it's the funniest thing and he's bursting with giggles the whole time. I thought I'd post this short video for kicks and giggles...



I'm amazed at how naturally gentle he is with them. He doesn't squeeze them and when he picks them up he does it very loosely. I've been so impressed. I don't know what I was thinking when I decided we were getting mice, but I never imagined they'd work out this well.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

My neices and nephew are and have been growing up with my mice  My eldest neice (almost 5) is very good with them and i'm teaching her the different colours and coat textures. I asked if she wanted to be a NMC member when she was older, and I explained it to her, and she got so excited she almost wet herself (i'm serious!)

Children can be fantastic with mice, it teaches them to be gentle and I find it calms them down. My eldest nephew (2) is normally quite distructive, but he chills out and becomes tender when the mice are out


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

(cute video by the way!!)


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

My daughter is 3 and loves the mice and rats, too. This video was taken sometime around April.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=ac ... m=text_url


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep a tank of mice at the nursery I work at, my class are 2 years old and they love the mice and can be very gentle when they try to be. Some of the parents have even taken a few baby mice home with them.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

really young kids surpriseingly are good with them, however I did have a ten year old over once and she wasnt so great...she loved them and everything but she thought it was fun to put them on high up places and trying to bother my one very fearfull new mouse. she wouldnt come out of her next for a couple of days after that i had to yell at her every few seconds. But smaller kids just instinctively know to old an animal that delicate lightley i think.  The five year olds I babysit are just fine with them.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

WNTMousery said:


> My daughter is 3 and loves the mice and rats, too. This video was taken sometime around April.
> 
> http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=ac ... m=text_url


Your daughter has the cutest little accent!! My son really enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I love watching kids play with mice. My youngest brother is a monster normally but he sure settles down when he has a mouse in his hands. 
I got the pleasure of placing two mice with a young man (probably 15) today they're his first pet and he was so excited about getting them. He happens to be deaf and his mom said he's been so excited telling everyone about them and he was telling me how he loved them already he couldn't sign fast enough. It was really cool to see how carefully he was with them.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

shadowmouse said:


> WNTMousery said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter is 3 and loves the mice and rats, too. This video was taken sometime around April.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww! I remember that video. I miss that munchkin.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My 7 year old daughter is a big helper. She makes sure that all the babies get held for several minutes everyday, if not twice a day. She also helps with names and she says "Can we keep this one?" to EVERY mouse!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

That's so neat, Beth. Aren't you glad you have something so special in common? What a blessing. I love mice. They are amazing little creatures.


----------

